# Dodge Ram 2500 = JUNK



## wellconnected

When I bought my 06 Dodge Ram 2500 megacab I fell in love! Very soon after,the love started to fade and everything people told me about Dodge products started coming out! Now after owning the truck for almost 3 years I absolutely hate it with a passion. The truck has been at the dealer about 10 times since I purchased the truck. The last issue was the power steering not working when the truck was at a stop. They have tried to fix this issue without success on 4 different occasions. I have been without my truck for almost a month off and on with them trying to fix the issue. They have replaced every single components related to the steering system and still cannot figure it out. The only good thing about my truck has been the cummins diesel. Everything else has been junk. Interior body pieces have broke off, A/C blower broke, A/C temperature flap broke off, door handle broke off, the list goes on and on. I have no idea if other trucks are similar, but I would NEVER buy a Dodge - Chrysler product ever again. Ok just need to vent.


----------



## Palmetto

Truck was probably built on Friday.....

You got a lemon man, and that can happen with any make/model.


----------



## bowed up

I HAVE AN 06 RAM 2500 HAVE HAD IT SINCE NEW AND THE ONLY COMPLAINT I HAVE IS THE SEATS ARE ****(THEY STAIN VERY EASILY) AND THE STEERING WHEEL IS STARTING TO PEEL AND WEAR
OTHER THAN THAT I HAVE ONLY HAD TO WORK ON IT ONCE(a/c DOOR BROKE WHICH IS COMMON) PERSONALLY I LOVE THE TRUCK


----------



## BATWING

I wish they would make truck with Ford body, Cummins Motor and Allison Tranny...

Sorry to hear about your hassle with Dodge


----------



## TopWaterCoog

*Dodge*

Sorry to hear about your Dodge, but I've had great luck with the three I've owned. All of mine have been 4x4 3/4 ton extra/crew cabs. The last one I bought in 03 has 105k on it and has never been in the shop. The only thing I have done is replace brake pads. I think its the "luck of the draw" on any car you buy...I just got a good one.

This is my first post on 2cool fishing....great site. Danny at FTU told me about it and the Texas Rod Builders organization.


----------



## Bukmstr

*1997*

I learned my lesson in 1997. Brand new extended cab gas 4x4. It was in the shop 5 to 7 times in the first three months I had it. I only had it a week and was driving and the anti-lock break light comes on and guess what hardley no brakes at all.....The next time was a broke steering column. I had enough and never bought a dodge product again. Love my Chevy's........


----------



## FLAT FISHY

in 94 i bought a brand new Silverado could not keep it out of the dealer ,everyone else was driving the wheels off em mine was in the shop .Got an 01 Cummins now solid truck also have an 05 PS F350 6.0 135K miles and so far so good


----------



## RubenZamora

No news here. Everyone who is anyone knows Dodges are not the most reliable domestic truck. Like it or not. It's a known FACT  Heck the entire Daimler-Chrysler line for that matter

Dad works for the USDA and the entire center had dodge 2500's until around 2000 when they had enough and switched to GM. Less problems all around. 


With Ford and GM you may get a lemon here and there. With Dodge you may get a good one here and there. Big difference.


Heck my uncles dodge 2007 megacab cummins 4x4 DIDNT even make it off the LOT when he bought it brand new. The Wiring Harness Fried as he took off from dealer.


----------



## Palmetto

RubenZamora said:


> Everyone who is anyone knows Dodges are not the most reliable domestic truck. .


LOL....Guess I am nobody. I have had all 3, and liked them all. Each has it's own quirks, and every truck has maint. issues (starter/alt./belts/water pump). But to say something like that is just silly Ruben. I have had 3 Dodges and they have all been more than reliable. It is possible to get a lemon, and I think that is the issue here. If dodge where as bad as you say, I would have had a bad one by now.

My first hand experience:

1997 2500 Ram w/ 12v Cummins (158k miles when sold) - no problems
2001 2500 Ram w/ 24v Cummins (96k miles when sold) - no problems
1998 3500 Ram w/ 12v Cummins (158k miles & still drive it) - no problems

1999 F-250 PSD (175k miles when sold) - no problems

2006 2500 Chevy w/ DMAX (36k miles and still drive it) - no problems. This truck is my favorite becase of the 6 speed Allison.


----------



## Profish00

2000 F-250 7.3 245000 Problems are only cam sensor and leakey butt (I hit a spare tire IN THE ROAD) other than oil changes, thats it. never serviced transmission.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Chevrolet dude here

1989 Chevrolet w/ 5.7 2WD sold it at 260K original engine(still purring) and 1st transmission rebuild at 245K
1999 Chevrolet w/ 5.3 4wd sold at 147K all original
2003 Dodge 2500 Cummins 4wd POS traded @ 10K for
2004 Dodge 2500 Cummins 4wd Traded @ 47K..

Back to Chevrolet w/ 2006 Duramax 4wd. 47K and driving on. Predict this truck will be like the 1989 maybe better.


----------



## RubenZamora

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Back to Chevrolet w/ 2006 Duramax 4wd. 47K and driving on. Predict this truck will be like the 1989 maybe better.


I've had 2 1985 Chevys both with 200,000 + miles and never needing engine rebuilds or tranny rebuilds.

Then i bought a 1999 z71 ext cab with 79k back in 2003 and put maybe 80k miles on it quickly. Got a full time job, decided to get a new truck to have for a long time.

I settled on a 07 classic Duramax/Allison 4wd ext Cab. and 2yrs later and 40k miles it running better than new. Awesome truck. No repairs needed so far.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Funny, I have an '03 that has been modded and still have been fine, not to mention Ill race your grandma if she is at the same traffic light. I have replaced the water pump and brake pads, thats it, 80k. Also some of the higher HP guys in the duramax run a built 48re instad of the Ally.


----------



## Jfreeman

I'd rather have a truck with a solid motor. Cummins can't be touched by any of the other diesels out there. I've owned 5 dodge ctd trucks and they have all been worked hard. I still own an 03 with 130k, never been in the shop and still has the original brake pads.

Also have an 06 but its only got 30k miles. I hope it holds up like the 03 has.


----------



## bigdav160

Just givin the other side.

Two Dodge diesels in the family. An '01.5 and a '03

160,000 combined and only two failures. A water pump and a fuel pump.

No other problems ever. The A/C will freeze you out, the OEM tires lasted 80k and even the batteries are original. IMHO, some of the best trucks ever :smile:


----------



## scubaru

Sucks about the '06. My '03 just turned over 87k, modded out from the ground up and has never been in the shop. Original batteries as well.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Bukmstr said:


> I learned my lesson in 1997. Brand new extended cab gas 4x4. It was in the shop 5 to 7 times in the first three months I had it. I only had it a week and was driving and the anti-lock break light comes on and guess what hardley no brakes at all.....The next time was a broke steering column. I had enough and never bought a dodge product again. Love my Chevy's........


 I had adodge '96 1/2 ton 4x4, absolutely NO problems, excellent truck , sold it a few month's back with 160k miles on it and still ran strong! had a '05 chevy 1/2 ton that i purchased new-absolute POS, typical chevy rattle and shakes on the interior, constant brake probs,a/c probs, engine probs and they couldn't even diagnose their own computers! as stated above, luck of the draw with any domestic vehicle these day's!


----------



## Salty Dog

I have an '04 2500 CTD CC 4x4. I have been very happy with this truck. I have had a couple minor problems but that is pretty well expected with any truck. My one and only knock on my Dodge is that the U joints have been problematic. Can't grease them and I have replaced several already. Only changed each one out once but I think I have pretty well changed all of them out already. I have had to swap out the ones on the rear drive shaft and the ones in the front end. 

Other than that my truck has been great. Very reliable, no issues with the interior, great fuel economy and enough power for anything I need to do. I have about 90k miles on mine and look forward to putting another 90k on it.


----------



## gitchesum

I love how people who have never had a Dodge product insist on talking about how bad they are.

Hell, I've had 7 Dodge/Chrysler vehicles since 1999 and the only problems I have had have been self inflicted. Face it, 3/4 ton trucks weren't designed to run 13 second 1/4 mile times at 500+ HP. 

I have yet to see a Chevy or Ford diesel truck with over 1,000,000 miles on it. Sure, the motor has no problem getting that kind of mileage, but the motor doesn't do it by itself.


----------



## RubenZamora

gitchesum said:


> I have yet to see a Chevy or Ford diesel truck with over 1,000,000 miles on it. Sure, the motor has no problem getting that kind of mileage, but the motor doesn't do it by itself.


A simple Google search shows million mile trucks for all three makers.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Palmetto said:


> LOL....Guess I am nobody. I have had all 3, and liked them all. Each has it's own quirks, and every truck has maint. issues (starter/alt./belts/water pump). But to say something like that is just silly Ruben. I have had 3 Dodges and they have all been more than reliable. It is possible to get a lemon, and I think that is the issue here. If dodge where as bad as you say, I would have had a bad one by now.
> 
> My first hand experience:
> 
> 1997 2500 Ram w/ 12v Cummins (158k miles when sold) - no problems
> 2001 2500 Ram w/ 24v Cummins (96k miles when sold) - no problems
> 1998 3500 Ram w/ 12v Cummins (158k miles & still drive it) - no problems
> 
> 1999 F-250 PSD (175k miles when sold) - no problems
> 
> 2006 2500 Chevy w/ DMAX (36k miles and still drive it) - no problems. This truck is my favorite becase of the 6 speed Allison.


The dmax is your favorite because your wife say's it is LoL
:biggrin:


----------



## Texan08

u know what everybody says, u buy a dodge for the engine not the body... sad thing is u cant even buy them for that anymore


----------



## gitchesum

Show me one Chevy or Ford diesel truck with a million miles.


----------



## PasadenaMan

FLAT FISHY said:


> in 94 i bought a brand new Silverado could not keep it out of the dealer ,everyone else was driving the wheels off em mine was in the shop .Got an 01 Cummins now solid truck also have an 05 PS F350 6.0 135K miles and so far so good


Just about everone I know with an extended cab Silverado oe Sierra 99 -02ish has that abs light, including me. Online there are tons of people with that issue and yet no recall. I have a 99 ext. cab Silverado LS 160k miles with a 2004 front clip. It's a tuff truck. It survived a 70+ mph rear end while I was at a dead stop stuck in traffic. Runs like a champ.


----------



## EndTuition

PasadenaMan said:


> Just about everone I know with an extended cab Silverado oe Sierra 99 -02ish has that abs light, including me. Online there are tons of people with that issue and yet no recall. I have a 99 ext. cab Silverado LS 160k miles with a 2004 front clip. It's a tuff truck. It survived a 70+ mph rear end while I was at a dead stop stuck in traffic. Runs like a champ.


I'd say you're the tuff one to have survived that wreck!


----------



## RubenZamora

gitchesum said:


> Show me one Chevy or Ford diesel truck with a million miles.


Did you not see my last post on PAGE 2 ? Like I said, follow these steps:

1. go to http://www.google.com
2. search for "make here" truck with million miles
3. press enter


----------



## bigjim75

I think people who own Dodge's, and like them, just get used to having to fix the little things. For example, my father-in-law has a Dodge truck and the power windows have gone out once on all 4 window and twice and the 2 front windows. The air conditioner has gone out twice and many other small problems. He just gets them fixes and carries on without complaining. I told him, these things are not "normal". You shouldn't have to be constanlty fixing things on a "newer" (2004) truck. What does he do, goes out and buys another. Then my brother-in-law bought one too. I know they are cheaper, but that is why people say you get what you pay for.


----------



## gitchesum

RubenZamora said:


> Did you not see my last post on PAGE 2 ? Like I said, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. go to http://www.google.com
> 2. search for "make here" truck with million miles
> 3. press enter


Can you not read the "diesel" in my last post either? I can find million mile gassers all day long, but only one million mile diesel pickup.

I've owned all the brands, both new and old and, my favorite is the Dodge. Chevy's gave me more engine trouble than any other brand, Ford were hell on front ends, especially back in the twin I-beam days, and the interior rattles drove me nuts.

The brand that has given me the least amount of problems is the Dodge and until proven otherwise, that is what I will continue to buy. I've put over half a million miles on the Dodge trucks I've owned and have 132,000 miles on the one I have now and the only issue I've had with it that I haven't caused myself is the ABS Computer took a dive.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

bowed up said:


> I HAVE AN 06 RAM 2500 HAVE HAD IT SINCE NEW AND THE ONLY COMPLAINT I HAVE IS THE SEATS ARE ****(THEY STAIN VERY EASILY)


My only complaint as well ... other than that, my truck looks brand new (06 as well) of course ... I've only got 32K miles on mine ...

Oh wait ... I fogot ... the bearings in the front end leave a little to be desired.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

BTW the saets are an easy and cheap fix.


----------



## buckhunter

wellconnected said:


> When I bought my 06 Dodge Ram 2500 megacab I fell in love! Very soon after,the love started to fade and everything people told me about Dodge products started coming out! Now after owning the truck for almost 3 years I absolutely hate it with a passion. The truck has been at the dealer about 10 times since I purchased the truck. The last issue was the power steering not working when the truck was at a stop. They have tried to fix this issue without success on 4 different occasions. I have been without my truck for almost a month off and on with them trying to fix the issue. They have replaced every single components related to the steering system and still cannot figure it out. The only good thing about my truck has been the cummins diesel. Everything else has been junk. Interior body pieces have broke off, A/C blower broke, A/C temperature flap broke off, door handle broke off, the list goes on and on. I have no idea if other trucks are similar, but I would NEVER buy a Dodge - Chrysler product ever again. Ok just need to vent.


Well aleast yours has only been in the shop 10 times in 3 years and 4 time for the smae thing. I have an 04 power stroke that has been in the shop 10 times this year for the same thing and has been there for over a month and will stay there until they fix it. I have contacted a Ford rep and now have a team of ford engineers working on my piece of sh!t. I wish I had bought a dodge


----------



## catchysumfishy

bigjim75 said:


> I think people who own Dodge's, and like them, just get used to having to fix the little things. For example, my father-in-law has a Dodge truck and the power windows have gone out once on all 4 window and twice and the 2 front windows. The air conditioner has gone out twice and many other small problems. He just gets them fixes and carries on without complaining. I told him, these things are not "normal". You shouldn't have to be constanlty fixing things on a "newer" (2004) truck. What does he do, goes out and buys another. Then my brother-in-law bought one too. I know they are cheaper, but that is why people say you get what you pay for.


LoL, had the same with chevy and ford, i drive a ford now, but my ole dodge never let me down!


----------



## drred4

Well, it seems the rule of thumb here is that everyone has problems with all three brands!! LOL So pick your poison.


----------



## JimG

350k miles on two Cummins Dodges. Best trucks I've ever owned. Going for a million on my '99 3500...


----------



## Shin-Diggin

I had one too, great engine but the things around it sucked. Tranny at 46,000, a/c never as cold on passenger side as drivers was, sometimes it just stuck at hot. All kinds of wind noise from passenger door. But when you put your foot in it, it was worth dealing with the other probs lol. The 7.3 I drive now feels like a turtle compared to a 5.9. Its ok at highway speeds but its slow off the line.


----------



## Palmetto

catchysumfishy said:


> ........, but my ole dodge never let me down!


I passed your old dodge in O.O. this morning.


----------



## bigdav160

drred4 said:


> Well, it seems the rule of thumb here is that everyone has problems with all three brands!! LOL So pick your poison.


Better include the Tundra and Titan. Their reputation is less than stellar.


----------



## barbless

I'm still driving my 82 Dodge Ram W250 with 409,000 miles on it and i have an 06 3500 with 50,000 on it, love them both. Guess you could say I'm a Dodge fan.


----------



## gitchesum

I prefer our little Ram 2500 though.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Palmetto said:


> I passed your old dodge in O.O. this morning.


Still going and going and going danged ole dodges... :slimer:


----------



## chads7376

Never owned a Dodge but I have a 96 Chevy 2500 5.7Vortec 680,000 miles and still going strong. Bought it new in 96. Changed your normal stuff and a tranny at 260,000 but original motor. Sits in the driveway most of the time now so I dont know if I will ever get to 1,000,000. Got a Ford PS now but I plan on keeping the old Chevy till it falls apart or rots from sittin.


----------



## Palmetto

Well,,,,there you have it WELLCONNECTED. Looks like everybrand sucks, every brand rules, and every brand is capable of churning out a few POS's every year. 

Chalk this on up to bad luck on your part.

SHould you buy another dodge? 
Law of probablities says: YES
Bendover&takeitfromthedealer factor: NO

It's a toss up.

Sorry for you bad luck bro.
Later.


----------



## Leemo

I bought my 06' Dodge for one reason- the *motor*, I knew everything else would break, fade, poot and fart..... I'll take an engine that will give me 500k miles or more any day, rather than one that wont' and a shiny interior.


----------



## Profish00

Wheres Argo!!!!!!! MIA


----------



## wellconnected

Well on a positive note, they were able to fix the steering issues. They actually had to get Dodge engineers involved. I guess to be fair, part of my frustrations may actually be with the dealership and the mechanics that work for them. Had my truck been fixed quickly I probably would not have been so angry. I guess you are always going to have your hater and lovers on a particular brand and those who support it. My megacab actually has factory flaws as well that cannot be fixed. One huge flaw is the power of the A/C. Dodge admitted that they under spec'd the size of the unit. In the middle of summer I have to run the A/C on max blower. It will make a ton of noise but does not blow that much air out. In South Texas, good A/C is an absolute must. I love the size, power, and looks of this truck, but reliability has not been good. I do have to agree that there is probably a rotten apple with every truck brand. It just sucks that I got it!!! Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## RubenZamora

Leemo said:


> I bought my 06' Dodge for one reason- the *motor*,


Thats like marrying a woman for her looks instead of brains and personality. May be ok to look at, but to live with :headknock LOL, J/K


----------



## Captn C

RubenZamora said:


> Thats like marrying a woman for her looks instead of brains and personality. May be ok to look at, but to live with :headknock LOL, J/K


NO NO NO youngster.....Thats like marying a woman for her brain not her looks!

The youth of today! LOL

I have an 04 and the wife carries a banket because the a/c is so cold...just a pinch under 130K...front pads and water pump. The water pump really doesn't count...it is the easiest water pump I have ever serviced (been a mechanic for 31 years), it only took a couple minutes and I was off and running.


----------



## wellconnected

Captn C said:


> NO NO NO youngster.....Thats like marying a woman for her brain not her looks!
> 
> The youth of today! LOL
> 
> I have an 04 and the wife carries a banket because the a/c is so cold...just a pinch under 130K...front pads and water pump. The water pump really doesn't count...it is the easiest water pump I have ever serviced (been a mechanic for 31 years), it only took a couple minutes and I was off and running.


The air coming out of the vents is cold but it is not enough (Megacab). Totally agree about the brains vs looks thing...lol.


----------



## Argo

I have been reading and you all know I love my dodge. Not a single problem...


----------



## RubenZamora

Well pretty soon we could see Cummins and Allison meet 

http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/industrials/gm-chrysler-merger-talks---reports/


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

ok, I'll bite. I will never own another GMC product again in my life. I have had two in the last twelve years neither made it past 36k miles. I had a 97 Z71, biggest POS i have ever owned. Constantly in the shop for front end problems, clutch problems and finally dropped a cylinder. As soon as the warranty was up it was gone. My wife had a 2005 Suburban, I have always heard good things about Suburban's then i bought one. It made a strange popping noise the day we drove it off the lot. We turned around, went back in the dealership. It went on the rack and we didn't see it again for four days. They replaced a "defective" arm assembly in the front end. Should have know that it wasn't going to be good from then on. After we had the same part replaced 5 times, GM finally told us that they wouldn't warranty it and they couldn't fix it. What kind of BS **** is that? BTW, Google GM front end problems and you can read on it all day. The thing was a piece all the way around, interior was falling apart, paint was flaking on the back, the luggage rack on the top came off. Big POS, we traded it in on an Expedition and I haven't been happier, great truck. As far as Dodge goes, I have owned 4 Dodge trucks 1 that had 300k on it (Cummins 4x4 2500), I did have some wheel bearing issues but they were self induced, my 2003 has 80k on it, had to do some tranny work to it but again, self induced. Learned a lesson, took the Banks 6 gun off for now! And i had a 94 SW with the 12valve motor it had 350 on it when i bought it, got 22 mpg and would pull a house. I sold it, like a DA! Don't get me wrong, I know all brands have problems, but I personally have had less with my Dodges than Chevy's. I have only owned one Ford, it was a 76 4x4, would love to have it back! anyways, sorry about the problems you have with yours. Good luck with the next truck, Toyota is a good option. I have had a few of those, I had one with 36" mud brutes on it that had 350k on it when the odometer quit!


----------



## kildi

1970 chevy 1/2 ton no problems 160 k couldn't keep it from running like a SAA. That is til I totaled it. sold engine and it was put in a dump truck and ran for years. 
1978 ford 3/4 ton 4x4 no problems 150 k
1984 mazda tranny probs (just wouldn't pull hay trailer very well) 120 k when sold
1986 ford 1/2 ton 2 clutches/1 tranny and a tranny going out when sold @ 105 k
1994 dodge 1/2 ton poping in front end. had it at the shop 5 times and I found the problem on the 5th time. There was a torch cut where the A frame bracket is welded to the frame instead of a weld. sold it @ 12 k as soon as my next truck came in. 
1995 dodge 1 ton V-10. rebuilt tranny at 95 k / computer at 150 k and yes the paint flaked but they all did chevy and dodge alike. 235 k on it now and still running strong. Just can't seem to part with it especially when you see the prices.


----------



## finfinder951

bigdav160 said:


> Just givin the other side.
> 
> Two Dodge diesels in the family. An '01.5 and a '03
> 
> 160,000 combined and only two failures. A water pump and a fuel pump.
> 
> No other problems ever. The A/C will freeze you out, the OEM tires lasted 80k and even the batteries are original. IMHO, some of the best trucks ever :smile:


No complaints here either, my 1996 2500 4X4 Cummins still runs like a top. Normal maintenance items only. My only complaint is the dadgum plastic evaporator for the A/C had to be replaced and that wasn't cheap because they had to pull the dash, etc.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Don't know if they still make them, but they had the most awesome motor's ever:
1971 "BIG WHEEL", awesome motor, at least 300,000 miles on mine!
problem's: rear plastic wheels kept wearing out due to "power slides"
Front plastic wheel kept wearing holes into it from shear torque causing constant spinning!
Life time of great memories! :slimer:


----------



## paragod

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't know if they still make them, but they had the most awesome motor's ever:
> 1971 "BIG WHEEL", awesome motor, at least 300,000 miles on mine!
> problem's: rear plastic wheels kept wearing out due to "power slides"
> Front plastic wheel kept wearing holes into it from shear torque causing constant spinning!
> Life time of great memories! :slimer:


Way cool I got me the new Greenmachine !!!!!!!New and improved with the rubber tire on the front better traction!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Jay d

*trucks*

If you really want a challenge buy yourself a '76 Jeep Cherokee Chief, yellow, and for a reason. Bought it new and I got it out of the dealer and back the next day, stayed for a week and finally they discovered the exhaust manifold on the drivers side had a hole about the size of a pencil between the first two cylinders for the exhaust to go through, so it exhausted back through the intake. I kept that beast for 6 years and was always about 5 or 6 problems behind. Finally sold it to a fellow in Texas City who sold it to a former Oilers head coach with a ranch sw of here.

I have a '92 Eddie Bauer Bronco, 351, with 164,000 miles on it and it has a few issues, to say the least: hood paint has leprosy, U-joints squeek, burns a bit of oil, gets about 14mpg, but it runs every time I turn the key and it is well paid for.

Son has a '07 Chevy 2500 Duramax CC and it is great. Drove it from Pa to here and it got about 18 mpg pulling a small UHAUL. Did you ever look in a rear mirror and see the spanish word on the trailor behind you? JUAHU I suppose that wah hoo means 'why u'!

Best truck I ever owned is the Bronco and the second best was a '70 Frod!


----------



## aneel

02 dodge 24v ctd 138,000 when sold - no problems
05 dodge 1500 4x4 HEMI 73,000 still driving - no problems except cant get the check engine light to go and stay off so have to take it in to dealer every year before inspection! They say it emisions related,clean the fuel system and injectors and charge me 500 bones and it ****** me off when it comes back on a week later! Thats the only problem but as far as performance and reliability awsome truck.
03 Chevy 3500 8.1 4x4 w Allison 40.000 when traded in.All i can say is BAD ***! Had a welding rig on it,295 BFG's on countless pipeline right of ways in some nasty stuff drove it like i stole it! Only had one issue w the tranny pump other than that stand up truck!

Its all in the luck of the draw!


----------



## RubenZamora

True, it is in the luck of the draw. But you still can't deny the fact that of the big 3. Chrysler's line of Vehicles are the ones with the most problems. Its not some BS that I'm making up. Why do you think the company is going down. Even these talks of GM buying them out is causing eyebrows to raise because a lot of advisers are warning GM about buying such a problematic line of vehicles. You can read that anywhere.


----------



## JED

RubenZamora said:


> True, it is in the luck of the draw. But you still can't deny the fact that of the big 3. Chrysler's line of Vehicles are the ones with the most problems. Its not some BS that I'm making up. Why do you think the company is going down. Even these talks of GM buying them out is causing eyebrows to raise because a lot of advisers are warning GM about buying such a problematic line of vehicles. You can read that anywhere.


I think it's some BS that your making up, unless you have some stats to prove it..

http://www.autooninfo.net/AutoonInfo/TableIPart4.htm

BTW I own a 06' DODGE 2500 CTD and have not had a bit of trouble with it.


----------



## JED

Every article concerning this "MERGER" not buyout states that DC is the company with liquidity while GM is bordering on bankruptcy.

Taken from:
http://www.freep.com/article/20081018/BUSINESS01/810180305/1002/rss02
"Several analysts have speculated that GM is interested in Chrysler in part because of the Auburn Hills automaker's supposed pile of cash. Chrysler has said that it ended June with $11.7 billion in cash and marketable securities.

GM, meanwhile, is burning through more than $1 billion in cash a month, and analysts are cautioning that the automaker could run out sometime next year.

Meanwhile, GM executives see billions in cost savings that could be had from a merger with Chrysler. The idea being that GM could pick the best of the two companies, keep the sales revenues and ditch the redundant fixed costs."


----------



## aneel

Well i will not shy away from the dodge line of trucks.Matter o fact currently considering looking for another diesel and it will be a dodge.If not dodge than ford the chevys just dont have the rugged look of a 4x4 until you spend money on after market items.For petes sake gm get the 4x4s in the air a little! lol jm .02 wich isnt worth much!


----------



## TripleSranch

This sounds like a ******* contest DODGE, FORD, and Chevy all have there ups and downs. I have a Dodge 2003 5.9 cummins with 120,000 on it , I have changed the fuel filter every 15 to 20 thousand ,changed oil and filter every 6 to 8 thousand, new serpentine belt, put new batterys in it last year. And I put it through hell pulling and mudding and it just keeps on going. Sorry about yours, Good luck


----------



## mzfishing

i have a 05 dodge diesel 4x4 that i bought new and it has been nothing but problems since day one. Within the last month i have spent about 3 thousand dollars on repairs, and i still need to take it back to get new ball joints. I will never buy a dodge again.


----------



## MIKE S.

TripleSranch said:


> This sounds like a ******* contest DODGE, FORD, and Chevy all have there ups and downs. I have a Dodge 2003 5.9 cummins with 120,000 on it , I have changed the fuel filter every 15 to 20 thousand ,changed oil and filter every 6 to 8 thousand, new serpentine belt, put new batterys in it last year. And I put it through hell pulling and mudding and it just keeps on going. Sorry about yours, Good luck


The guy probably dosent even have the truck anymore, being that this thread you dug up is from 2008...........


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Vehicular Kharma. If you've treated a vehicle bad, it's gonna bite you back. At least it can't take half your property and assets in the process. Dodge is like that big fugly gal that lives in the trailer park. She'll take a lot of bull, but even she has her breaking point. Love my Dodge and Jeeps too.


----------



## LongRodMaster

mzfishing said:


> i have a 05 dodge diesel 4x4 that i bought new and it has been nothing but problems since day one. Within the last month i have spent about 3 thousand dollars on repairs, and i still need to take it back to get new ball joints. I will never buy a dodge again.


I can show you several people who will say the same thing about Fords and Chevy's also.

I have 2 trucks one 04.5 with 320K + miles and an 06 with over 100k and love them. Pull a house down the road and leave a vette wondering what happened when I leave him.


----------

